# Directv/att phone call scam



## Big Daddy PS (Oct 31, 2017)

Got a call yesterday from some foreign accent person claiming to be from ATT/ Directv.
Caller Id even said ATT!
Shpiel says ATT reassessing their pricing and offering me a price of 100 bucks for 2 years with all pay channels included. 
Then she said I would have to pay the first 3 months up front (300 bucks).
No I didn’t take it, as I smelled a load of steaming BS out of this call and offer.
Even wanted to throw in a Visa gift card, lol!
Anyone getting these calls?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Big Daddy PS said:


> Got a call yesterday from some foreign accent person claiming to be from ATT/ Directv.
> Caller Id even said ATT!
> Shpiel says ATT reassessing their pricing and offering me a price of 100 bucks for 2 years with all pay channels included.
> Then she said I would have to pay the first 3 months up front (300 bucks).
> ...


I got one of those also, vey similar.
Caller was foreign. Told me that my account had been chosen for a discount. I would get all channels including the premium channels and my bill would just be $69 for the next 2 years.
He asked me how did that sound. I replied "Too good to be true" and then hung up.

Phone scammers are working very hard. Most that I get is for an extended car warranty.


----------



## BrucePadgett (Nov 14, 2007)

I have. Several times, in fact, as have other contributors to these forums. And you were correct not to fall for these bogus offers, as legit DirecTV reps have denied their validity.


----------



## Big Daddy PS (Oct 31, 2017)

They must be pretty sophisticated to hack the caller ID to say AT&T. That’s the only reason I even answered the call as I have cell, internet and DTV with them.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Big Daddy PS said:


> They must be pretty sophisticated


Many phone scammers are sophisticated and can hack caller ID. I have received scammer calls that claim to be from Amazon, Social Security, and Visa that showed up in my caller ID.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Big Daddy PS said:


> They must be pretty sophisticated to hack the caller ID to say AT&T.


Choosing a caller ID name is trivial with certain self-administered phone systems (i.e. PBX and self-hosted VOIP). Setting up such systems initially isn't easy but changing them from one scam to the next is.

The latest trick is to get a database that matches a random "local" phone number with its appropriate caller ID name. The entity that is scamming for Apple IDs seem to have this working pretty well.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Just tell them you will call them back when the account holder is home, and ask for a number to reach them. Then you can cross reference it to ATT's real number.
Another scam I almost fell for, they are hacking google maps to include local numbers for businesses like Amazon and others, but the number is a bogus toll free number. When you call it, the Caller ID is correct, and you think you are talking to the real business, until they try to access your computer to verify your account.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep, lots of threads on this over the past few years.

If it's the same group that has been doing this previously, they will tell you they are part of DTV Sales and will give you an 800 number that goes to what sounds like a valid DTV menu system. They will also have a good bit of your account details before they call. The guys that called me a few years back had recorded the DTV call tree and put the audio into a voice response system. It was identical all the way down to the little tick-tok sounds DTV used to have after you made a menu choice. The offers are usually similar and they always come down to pre-paying them about $300 for 6 months of unlimited service.


----------



## slovell (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been getting the same call every other day. I just hang up. AT&T calling to offer me half off on my satellite bill? Yeah right!


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Big Daddy PS said:


> Got a call yesterday from some foreign accent person claiming to be from ATT/ Directv.
> Caller Id even said ATT!
> Shpiel says ATT reassessing their pricing and offering me a price of 100 bucks for 2 years with all pay channels included.
> Then she said I would have to pay the first 3 months up front (300 bucks).
> ...


Yeah I've received them and I left DirecTV last year. That isn't AT&T. It's a set of phone scammers spoofing their caller ID to make it look like it's from AT&T/DirecTV. 
Had one today that said "Bank of America", complete with their toll free number.

Even had my own cell phone number spoofed. That's becoming common as well. One woman called started laying into me about trying to scam her and when I explained what really happened, she apologized.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

harsh said:


> The latest trick is to get a database that matches a random "local" phone number with its appropriate caller ID name. The entity that is scamming for Apple IDs seem to have this working pretty well.


That's already happening where I live. I've received calls on my home line that caller ID says is a local businesses, with the correct phone number too. But when you answer, there's that delay and you hear certain tone you know it's a scammer. I chew them ALL OUT in a big way.

I have NoMoRobo as part of my phone service with Spectrum. It used to block 95% of robocalls. But since the scammers are successfully spoofing numbers from local businesses, it really hasn't worked well. Now it blocks maybe 20% of all robocalls.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Big Daddy PS said:


> They must be pretty sophisticated to hack the caller ID to say AT&T. That's the only reason I even answered the call as I have cell, internet and DTV with them.


Its incredibly easy to do this. If I had your phone number I could call you and show up as AT&T or anything else you want. How can you think this is difficult when so many telemarketing calls use a spoofed number?

The thing that is really hard to spoof is ANI, which is used for billing and you can only access it if you pay for a toll free 800/877/888 number.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I average around five or six calls a week. All from numbers like mine with the last four digits changed, to try to make me believe the call is local.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

I got one today. It was a robocall, which interestingly asked for the pin code before anything else. Then a few minutes later my other half (who is not on the DirecTV account at all) got the same call.


----------



## mke (Sep 9, 2015)

texasbrit said:


> I average around five or six calls a week. All from numbers like mine with the last four digits changed, to try to make me believe the call is local.


Me too i got over 200 calls the 1st day it started. Now i get about 7 a day

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

texasbrit said:


> I average around five or six calls a week. All from numbers like mine with the last four digits changed, to try to make me believe the call is local.


This is one of the things that is great about having a cell number with a different area code than where I live. If I get a call from that area code/prefix I know it is junk. Since I almost never give my cell number to businesses I only get junk calls on my cell maybe once every couple weeks on average - more before an election but still not many. Still, if it was possible to call block an entire area code / prefix I would lol!

I give businesses my old landline number which is now an Ooma device hooked up to a phone with the ringer turned off. They can leave a voicemail, and I'll call them back if it is actually important. Not sure how many calls that number gets since it doesn't ring, but I end up with 3-4 useless voicemails a week, and maybe one useful voicemail a month. But it only costs $6 a month for service (because of E911) which is worth it for not having to give my cell number to businesses.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Informal survey question:

How many have put their wireless phones on the FCC's Do Not Call list?


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I have our home phone and all our cell phones on the DNC list. I actually checked the other day because we have been getting hammered by the global pharmacy and the dealer processing guys for the past few months. IMO, that list is great for the US guys that are going to play by the rules. For the scammers over in India, it's a great database of valid numbers that they will use over and over.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

My friend who has been a D* employee for ages still has the complementary D* account with Premier but gets scam calls offering to lower his bill by 50% and give him all the premiums at no extra cost for 3 months.  I was with him when he asked the guy "sounds like a great deal! Just need to get some eBay card to pay you huh. Can you explain tho how you take 50% off of $0?" the scammer said "oh **** another employee" and hung up.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

WOW. Those scammers really get around. I have both Direct TV and Comcast and this week got a call from a scammer allegedly representing Comcast. They'll cut my bill in half if I prepay 5 months of my new bill by buying an EBAY card for $250+ then calling a phone number they provided (supposedly "billing") and using a code they gave me. I knew it was a scam but at first couldn't figure it out because I thought they would have asked me for a credit card payment (which they didn't). I guess the scam is you pay $250 for that EBAY card, call their phony billing number, give them the code from the card and THEY get the money. SCAMMERS !!! I guess I'll be on the lookout now for a call from Direct TV/AT&T giving me the same offer .... LOL.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I no longer answer the phone --easy fix


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

WestDC said:


> I no longer answer the phone --easy fix


Answer then block the number...After you block many they start to drop off


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

AZ. said:


> Answer then block the number...After you block many they start to drop off


So you're recommending blocking calls from DIRECTV's phone number?

I can't imagine that ending well if DIRECTV had a valid reason to call you.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

harsh said:


> So you're recommending blocking calls from DIRECTV's phone number?
> 
> I can't imagine that ending well if DIRECTV had a valid reason to call you.


No -Blocking --if they leave a message (as they should) then perhaps they will get a call back--I can smell fish very well.

I used to get a Lot of Voice messages (recorded) how many orders I placed --and the Police were on the way if I didn't respond --I was able to stop all robo voice messages --by changing my CUSTOM Message --to the Voice mail default (person)

I've had D* since 1996 and so far they NEVER called me for anything


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

I wonder if the STIR/SHAKEN technology that should be implemented at the latest by June 2021 would dramatically slow down these scam phone calls.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Renard said:


> I wonder if the STIR/SHAKEN technology that should be implemented at the latest by June 2021 would dramatically slow down these scam phone calls.


Combating Spoofed Robocalls with Caller ID Authentication
"FCC rules require providers to implement STIR/SHAKEN in the Internet Protocol (IP) portions of their networks by June 30, 2021, so that Americans can benefit from this important technology and start to have faith in their phone calls again. In September 2020, the FCC further implemented Congressional direction from the Pallone-Thune Telephone Robocall Abuse Criminal Enforcement and Deterrence Act (TRACED Act) and adopted more rules to ensure that even those providers unable to implement STIR/SHAKEN right away are still taking steps to protect their customers from illegal robocalls."


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Panasonic now has a home phone cordless out that you can program everyone’s numbers in you know, and if that isn’t a number calling you it goes to a voice prompt telling you to dial 1 (or whatever number you chose) before if will ring through to your phone. That works really well, no robo call knows how to dial a number to get through yet. 

And yeah you can have it download the phone numbers from your cell phone so you don’t have to type them all on. 

And anyone who knows you will type the number to get through if their number isn’t in there.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> Telephone Robocall Abuse Criminal Enforcement and Deterrence Act (TRACED Act)


I swear they spend more time coming up with acronyms in the US Govt than they do anything else.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

harsh said:


> So you're recommending blocking calls from DIRECTV's phone number?
> 
> I can't imagine that ending well if DIRECTV had a valid reason to call you.


Can I ask why and when did any company call you?....Ive had Direct, dish, cable.....And NEVER has any company called me to give me anything in over 50 years!......I have to call them to get anything!
You think Social security calls you?....The IRS calls you?...Medicare calls you?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

AZ. said:


> Can I ask why and when did any company call you?....Ive had Direct, dish, cable.....And NEVER has any company called me to give me anything in over 50 years!......I have to call them to get anything!
> You think Social security calls you?....The IRS calls you?...Medicare calls you?


I Agree

If you have a FIXED Address --Anyone of those groups will send you register Letter --to prove contact attempt


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

AZ. said:


> Can I ask why and when did any company call you?....Ive had Direct, dish, cable.....And NEVER has any company called me to give me anything in over 50 years!......I have to call them to get anything!
> You think Social security calls you?....The IRS calls you?...Medicare calls you?


Ha ha ha, Social Security calls me at least once month telling me that I'm going to jail or something ridiculous like that if I don't respond to them.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

AZ. said:


> Can I ask why and when did any company call you?


I've received a call from DISH when my antenna had moved and wasn't getting a good signal. I believe DIRECTV also monitors the receiver diagnostics and may call when something is clearly out of whack. Questions like those aren't very effective if they have to come in snail mail or even e-mail.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

i got one of those directv promotion calls this past tuesday. called from 855-407-4768 claiming to upgrade me to the premier pack at no charge for 6 months. i hang up and blocked the number. another caller added to my mile long list of blocked auto warranty numbers & other scammers. maybe it was legit, maybe not, but its not worth the risk.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

I was getting called daily and finally let one go through where I hurled a few expletives deleted and told them to never call me again. They hung up and haven't heard from them since.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> I've received a call from DISH when my antenna had moved and wasn't getting a good signal. I believe DIRECTV also monitors the receiver diagnostics and may call when something is clearly out of whack. Questions like those aren't very effective if they have to come in snail mail or even e-mail.


An on screen popup can also be helpful. Obviously complete signal loss has its own messages, but the other diagnostics could generate an on screen alert.


----------



## Claude A Greiner (Dec 8, 2018)

harsh said:


> Choosing a caller ID name is trivial with certain self-administered phone systems (i.e. PBX and self-hosted VOIP). Setting up such systems initially isn't easy but changing them from one scam to the next is.
> 
> The latest trick is to get a database that matches a random "local" phone number with its appropriate caller ID name. The entity that is scamming for Apple IDs seem to have this working pretty well.


Yeah, That is the newest thing. They put a phone number with the same area code and first 3 digits of your phone number in an attempt to trick you into picking up.

I just don't pick up these calls period!

The whole problem today is that there are so many spam calls, everyone screens their caller ID, it's impossible to get anyone to pick up the phone anymore if they don't recognize the number.

Even at my office, customer will leave a voice mail. We call back immediately and they won't pick up.

Leave them a voice mail, go call the next customer and sure enough they call back while I'm on phone with another customer.

Sad

The only thing that works is I got a roll free number similar to 833-333-3333

We leave it on the voice message and tell customers to expect a call from that number. Seems to work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claude A Greiner (Dec 8, 2018)

harsh said:


> Informal survey question:
> 
> How many have put their wireless phones on the FCC's Do Not Call list?


I do, but it doesn't stop the scammers.

I did have a collection agency get cute and decided to start sending me text messages. I sued them and just recently settled for $500 mostly due to the fact my number was on the do not call list.

I could have gotten more, but their lawyers where pushing really hard. They must have spent $10,000 on their attorney in that case.... idiots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Claude A Greiner said:


> I did have a collection agency get cute and decided to start sending me text messages.


As an "agent" for the company you owe money, I'm a little surprised they aren't allowed to call you. DNC doesn't apply where there is an active business relationship. Maybe the courts don't see it that way.


----------



## Gigi72 (Apr 26, 2021)

Big Daddy PS said:


> Got a call yesterday from some foreign accent person claiming to be from ATT/ Directv.
> Caller Id even said ATT!
> Shpiel says ATT reassessing their pricing and offering me a price of 100 bucks for 2 years with all pay channels included.
> Then she said I would have to pay the first 3 months up front (300 bucks).
> ...


Yes and I took deal one person showed up left receiver without box on the ground and left hastily when I ask where the satellite was at!


----------



## Claude A Greiner (Dec 8, 2018)

harsh said:


> As an "agent" for the company you owe money, I'm a little surprised they aren't allowed to call you. DNC doesn't apply where there is an active business relationship. Maybe the courts don't see it that way.


I don't have a business relationship with the collection agency.

Text messages are a little difference as you have to opt into receiving them.

I never opted in with the collection agency, or the original creditor.

Besides I just wanted to cause the collection agency a problem.

Phone calls I can deal with, but I don't need to be bothered with text messages.

The collection agency never sent a letter or a phone call. Just text messages.

I didn't even know what they where trying to collect until a year after I filed the lawsuit, then it turned out I didn't even owe them any money because I had already paid the doctor I owed the bill to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Claude A Greiner said:


> I don't have a business relationship with the collection agency.


The collection agency may be considered an agent of the company that thinks you owe them money.


> Text messages are a little difference as you have to opt into receiving them.


There's no difference between voice and text if you're on the DNC with a mobile phone. Both require opt-in.

I wonder if such callers try to worm out of it if you don't note on your paperwork that the number is a mobile number.

DNC was constructed primarily as a tool to prevent calls from telemarketers. The only thing it really seems to have accomplished is to embolden political candidates/organizations (and somehow the pollsters that follow them) to call over and over again.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

National Do Not Call Registry
Are any other types of calls still allowed under FTC rules if I'm on the Registry?
The rules allow:
* political calls
* charitable calls
* debt collection calls
* purely informational calls
* surveys
But these calls can't also include a sales pitch.

Debt Collection FAQs
What types of debts are covered?
Your credit card debt, auto loans, medical bills, student loans, mortgage, and other household debts are covered. Business debts are not.

How can a debt collector contact me?
Debt collectors can call you, or send letters, emails, or text messages to collect a debt.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

A neighbour got a text saying ATT applied a discount to his bill or something and to call the 800 # to stop the text. But he does not have anything from them. When he looked at the envelope information (whatever that is) it was hiding an 809 area code #.


----------



## Claude A Greiner (Dec 8, 2018)

James Long said:


> National Do Not Call Registry
> Are any other types of calls still allowed under FTC rules if I'm on the Registry?
> The rules allow:
> * political calls
> ...


In order to send a text message you need someone's expression written consent and it has to be sent manually.

This means each message must by typed by hand like you would type a message to this board.

You cannot use computer software, or an automatic telephone dialing system to send out text messages.

Collection agencies typically send messages out in batches and use computer software.

I just settled a lawsuit with a collection agency over this very same issue.

Collection agency claimed they sent messages manually, and they screwed up and provided me a screen shot of the message they sent me which told me what software they where using.

Case went on for 18 months and the collection agency likely spent $10,000 defending this case.

I settled for $500, only because their lawyers put up a bigger fight than I expected and I was tired of writing responses to their countless motions trying to get the case dismissed.

Only reason why they fought me so hard because this particular agency used text messages to generate inbound phone calls. They didn't do any outbound calling.

If they would have lost this case, I think it would have opened them up to similar lawsuits in the future. They knew they where wrong.

Besides the $500 I was satisfied in the amount of money they spent defending it, as I asked for $500 before they got smart with me and had their attorney write me an FU letter when I sent them a letter initially.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Claude A Greiner said:


> In order to send a text message you need someone's expression written consent and it has to be sent manually.


I believe you are confusing marketing laws with debt collection laws ... but I am glad you got your $500 since the underlying claim that you owed money was incorrect.


----------

